# Bedslide roller coaster slide for pick up



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone using them,I just ordered a f150 8ft box.im thinking of getting one.are they a problem on hills

Bedliners.com


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

bbgcarpentry said:


> Anyone using them,I just ordered a f150 8ft box.im thinking of getting one.are they a problem on hills
> 
> Bedliners.com


Anyone using one


----------



## dettmore101 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a slidemaster loaded up with a Plywood box that holds my tools. It can be very difficult to access tools when parked on a hill. It is still doable to get it out on a slight hill but mine is very heavy (1200-1700lbs). If you have a lighter setup it might be easier. 

The ease of access definitely outweighs the hill concern.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow that's pretty cool actually. I've never seen a full ply shelf built like that before.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

dettmore101 said:


> I have a slidemaster loaded up with a Plywood box that holds my tools. It can be very difficult to access tools when parked on a hill. It is still doable to get it out on a slight hill but mine is very heavy (1200-1700lbs). If you have a lighter setup it might be easier.
> 
> The ease of access definitely outweighs the hill concern.


Cool set up what make is you slide


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

dettmore101 said:


> I have a slidemaster loaded up with a Plywood box that holds my tools. It can be very difficult to access tools when parked on a hill. It is still doable to get it out on a slight hill but mine is very heavy (1200-1700lbs). If you have a lighter setup it might be easier.
> 
> The ease of access definitely outweighs the hill concern.


that is really impressive. still not enough space for me though.


----------



## dettmore101 (Jul 21, 2013)

The track is a Slide Master. It looks relatively small but the shelving systems in the van total roughly 90 cubic feet. Not too bad for a standard wheel base van with 4ft of open floor space behind the seats.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

dettmore101 said:


> The track is a Slide Master. It looks relatively small but the shelving systems in the van total roughly 90 cubic feet. Not too bad for a standard wheel base van with 4ft of open floor space behind the seats.


How does it effect your gas mileage with the extra weight


----------



## dettmore101 (Jul 21, 2013)

It drops from 16-17 to 15-15.5 in traffic where i spend most of my time. On highway it is more or less unchanged.


----------



## jberger (Feb 18, 2008)

Not sure which model you are looking at, but I have a buddy with the bedslide.com version and it has several locking positions so it will not slide unless you have the locks disengaged. The pull side of the slideout has a handle with locking insert, so you pull back on the handle to unlock and move the slide. 

It works really really well, even on hills.


----------

